# Oaklahoma joe highland



## beer and bbq (Feb 28, 2022)

New to the site. I have a Weber Smokey mountain and am interested in an offset. Owner is asking $400. Been used 3 times. Is that a good price? Reviews of this smoker?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 1, 2022)

OK Joes are decent stick burners without breaking the bank. Offer them $350


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 1, 2022)

Wow...these used to be under 200$ new a few years back.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 1, 2022)

atomicsmoke said:


> Wow...these used to be under 200$ new a few years back.


Every thing ctazy now.  I am looking at new Home audio video receivers.  They have doubled in price.  I looking at $1600 now.


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 1, 2022)

I think it would be worth 350 for sure. IMO a good intro offset, very similar to the one I used for a long time, not too thin or poor quality to be overly frustrating with maintaining heat. A few quick and cheap mods (raising the grate in the firebox), replacing the temp gauge, and sealing the cooking chamber with high temp gasket seal will help. Id say go for it, but everyone is an enabler here!


----------



## DougE (Mar 1, 2022)

If it's in like new condition, I'd go $350. New ones go for $450 for standard flow. Reverse flow is about $100 more.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 1, 2022)

If you plan to mod it into RF i recommend buying the RF model. Unless you are a fabricator the parts will cost you more to mod. The RF model comes with a firebox basket.

The FB grate can be raised by simply rotating it 90 degree.

I have the RF version, i added some gasketing and a better thermometer. I love it.


----------



## DougE (Mar 1, 2022)

atomicsmoke said:


> If you plan to mod it into RF i recommend buying the RF model. Unless you are a fabricator the parts will cost you more to mod.


LavaLock makes a custom drop in improved reverse flow plate for the Highland reverse flow, or for converting the standard flow to reverse for $70. By the time you buy the metal and spend time custom fabbing your own plate, 70 bucks on one already done is pretty reasonable. You will still need to have the equipment/skills to cut the stack out, weld it in on the other end, and weld a plate over where the stack originally was. I can pretty much convert my $150 Highlander to reverse flow for less than $100.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 1, 2022)

DougE said:


> LavaLock makes a custom drop in improved reverse flow plate for the Highland reverse flow, or for converting the standard flow to reverse for $70. By the time you buy the metal and spend time custom fabbing your own plate, 70 bucks on one already done is pretty reasonable. You will still need to have the equipment/skills to cut the stack out, weld it in on the other end, and weld a plate over where the stack originally was. I can pretty much convert my $150 Highlander to reverse flow for less than $100.


Dont forget the stock RF ok joe highland comes with a firebox basket (lavalock basket is around $70) and stack mounts on both sides of the barrel. 
Got mine for $199+ny sales tax+hst (canadian Vat) in a quick cross border trip (back in normal times).


----------



## DougE (Mar 1, 2022)

atomicsmoke said:


> Got mine for $199+ny sales tax+hst (canadian Vat) in a quick cross border trip (back in normal times).


A new reverse flow Highlander will set you back $599 today.


----------



## beer and bbq (Mar 5, 2022)

Appreciate all the help. I decided not to buy it. Seller just lowered price to $275! Now I’m contemplating it even more…


----------



## DougE (Mar 5, 2022)

Half the cost of new. I'd probably do that.


----------

